# New York F subway line



## Nngo11 (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm considering moving to Brooklyn at an apartment near the F 15th Street stop. I have to make a decision ASAP. My other option is Brooklyn Heights, where there are all sorts of subway lines but it costs a bit more. I'd rather go with the Prospect Park/F-only apartment to save on money but wanted to know if anyone knows anything about the F. Does it run often at night? Does it break a lot? For it's worth, I work on Broad Street in downtown Manhattan. Thanks for any info anyone can provide.


----------



## AlanB (Nov 12, 2006)

The F is no worse than most any subway, and is certainly not considered to be the worst line. That honor falls to the G train. Like all subway trains it runs all night, baring construction and then there is always some alternative.


----------



## Nngo11 (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks for your quick reply Alan. I hate decisions like this one. While I'm glad the F is a good train, in the end I'm going w/ the Brooklyn Heights one (though it is marginally more expensive and not near a park). Just figure $100 a month is worth the option of walking to work.

How high is the 7-train in the running for worst line? It's certainly, along with the N/R, pretty high up in my list of to-be-avoided.


----------



## AlanB (Nov 13, 2006)

Nngo11 said:


> How high is the 7-train in the running for worst line? It's certainly, along with the N/R, pretty high up in my list of to-be-avoided.


The 7 isn't in the running for the worst line, it's in the running for best, in the last Straphanger's survey the #7 was the 4th best line.

Their rankings from best to worst go like this:

6

4

L

7

1

E

J/Z

3

5

Q

2

A

F

R

V

D

G

B

M

C

N

W


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2006)

AlanB said:


> Nngo11 said:
> 
> 
> > How high is the 7-train in the running for worst line? It's certainly, along with the N/R, pretty high up in my list of to-be-avoided.
> ...


Interesting. The N and W certainly deserve their places there. I am really perplexed by the high 7. I used take this almost every weekend, both ways, and I found it to be incredibly slow, crowded and infrequent. Maybe weekdays are significantly better. The 4 is also surprisingly high. Yes, nice new cars but incredibly slow and packed at rush hours makes it mediocre to slightly-above-average to my mind.


----------

